# ADA 60P One or two filter



## zanguli-ya-zamba (20 Oct 2016)

Hi guys,

I am about to buy a ADA 60P, I currently have a Fluval 305 sitting in my garage but I know 100% by experience that this filter is not enough at all for a 60P.
I wanted to know if it will be better to buy an other small filter like a Fluvial G3 or a Eheim Experience 150 (500L/h). Or it will be better to put only one big filter like the Eheim Pro 4+ 2271 (1050 L/h) ? 

thank you for your help. 

Cheers


----------



## Mikeba (20 Oct 2016)

I own a ADA 60P and I'm using a JBL e901 cansister filter. I think it's the same as the Fluval 305 in terms of L/h. 
I'm very happy with it. Crystal clear water and a good flow. I use it in combination with an Eheim skimmer that creates some extra flow in the back of my tank.

Maybe you could go 1 step stronger (e1501), but I think 2 cansisters would be overkill for such a small tank.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (20 Oct 2016)

Hi,
thank you for your answer. The Fluval 305 is very weak for this tank. I used it on an odd dimension tank that was 50X40X35 cm and it was not enough at all. 
The reason also I would go with a second small filter would be to use small lilly pipes. The JBL e1501 have 16mm hose so it will be ugly to have big lily pipe in this small tank.
I have check the Fluvial G3 but same problem with the size of hose.


----------



## Mikeba (20 Oct 2016)

I can certainly understand the big lily pipe issue ... that would be a no-go for me too.

The flow also depends a lot on the hardscape/plantmass itself, so what works for me could not work for you because of this. I can only tell you that when I bought the e901 my fish where uncomfortable for a time until the flow dropped a bit (like it always does after a few weeks of usage). 

Also don't pack your filter too much as this will also reduce flow. I currently just have 2 trays of Seachem Matrix (1liter in total), 1 tray of sponge material and a bag of Purigen in my filter. This gives me good flow and crystal clear water.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (20 Oct 2016)

305 should do it... I also run a 60x50x35 with an e901 twinned with a eheim skim and the flow is all good.  Low flow, low light, good co2 is the way forward 

Hope your well Zanguli.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (20 Oct 2016)

Hi Iain,

thanks for your answer so you would recommend both of you using my 305 + a Eheim skim that would help for flow ? 
Something that I don't like with fluval it s their pipe. These rib pipes are ugly and you can't fix lily on it. What I have done in the past is fitting some 13 mm Eheim ugly green pipes. But they are smaller than the fluval pipes, maybe that's why flow is not good with my 305. But I can use the ADA lilly that I have since 2012. 
the Fluval pipe go "around" the connector on the filter, and the Eheim goes "inside" the pipes connector of the filter I'll take a picture to show you. 

So you all agree that I have to keep my money and stay with my 305 and buy a skim ? These skimmers are not ugly in the tank ?

If you have other options I am ok 



Iain Sutherland said:


> Hope your well Zanguli.



Yes I am Ok, I am not escaping since 10 month, life is bit fast this last year, with work, the birth of my son. Political life in DRC is very bad at this moment so we have a hard time with work. I am not active on the forum since a long time ... I know that's sad. I will be back on the forum sooooon
You mention low light good CO2. I have my 90 NA tank with low light low maintenance and low CO2. The ADA 60P would be high light, that is also a point for a very good flow pattern in this tank. But I have a some small internal pump that can back up the filter, but again an other object in the tank.

Cheers guys
thanks for your help


----------



## alto (20 Oct 2016)

Yes, good to see you back
Happy news & Congratulations to both you & your wife on your son's birth

Sorry to hear that politics are not good, hopefully things will improve


----------

